# [solved] DNS changes related to the "search" keyword

## toralf

Suddenly I was screwed up by this :

```
 $ host mr-fox 

mr-fox.fritz.box has address 127.0.53.53

mr-fox.fritz.box mail is handled by 10 your-dns-needs-immediate-attention.box.

```

ssh worked fine as long as the FQHN was used. That BTW I realized just by accident - fortunately.

I had to change the order of 

```
search localdomain kvm_domain fritz.box zwiebeltoralf.de
```

into

```
search localdomain kvm_domain zwiebeltoralf.de fritz.box
```

 to get rsync, fish:// and so on here working again. That entry wasn't changed since eons..

Now I'm curious what was changed (upstream/by AVM) ? FWIW I do not use the DNS from my ISP, rather I use dnsmasq here :

```
t44 ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd

# =start of /etc/resolv.conf.head

nameserver 127.0.0.1

# =end of/etc/resolv.conf.head

# =start of /etc/resolv.conf.tail

search localdomain kvm_domain zwiebeltoralf.de fritz.box

# =end of /etc/resolv.conf.tail
```

 and do not use name server from my ISP - rather I do use free DNSSEC nameservers configured in dnsmasq.conf.

Update

Thx to #ccchh I got i, it is a TLD .box + AVMthing: https://www.icann.org/resources/agreement/box-2015-11-12-en

----------

## eccerr0r

Don't know who maintains fritz.box but it looks like it's mapping apparently (and probably suddenly) all unknown.fritz.box to the same host.  So your fix is correct.

doujima:~$ host mr-fox.fritz.box

mr-fox.fritz.box has address 127.0.53.53

mr-fox.fritz.box mail is handled by 10 your-dns-needs-immediate-attention.box.

doujima:~$ 

I hate wildcard mapping, but it has its uses...  I especially hate it when you're forced to use a DNS that has wildcard mapping of all unknowns... but fritz.box can do whatever fritz.box wants.

----------

